
Where the money is or was - evo_9
http://www.cringely.com/2015/04/15/where-the-money-is-or-was/
======
nowarninglabel
>At this point certain readers will come to the conclusion that I don’t know
what’s happening, that possibly nothing is happening, that I’ve jumped the
shark and it’s time to stop reading old Cringely.

No, I think that happened the 3rd time Cringely stated matter-of-factly that
IBM was going to have massive layoffs two orders of magnitude beyond what they
actually did. You don't get to be continuously wrong and expect people to
continue to listen to you.

------
ableal
Rather good observation in the comments:

 _" ""

Patrick Kelly April 16, 2015 at 9:03 am

“Identity theft” is a lie. There is no such thing as “identity theft”, it’s
all fraud. The term “identity theft” was created to put the burden back on the
consumer, away from financial institutions. The actual problem is that the
cost of actually verifying identity is higher than financial institutions want
to bear.

"""_

